# Public boat ramps in Islamorada



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Ok. You guys helped me out last year with a good ramp in Largo (carribean club). 

This year I am heading to Islamorada. Is there a good ramp in islamorada somewhere?


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Can you put in at the lor e lai?


----------



## tibor25 (Apr 17, 2016)

fjmaverick said:


> Can you put in at the lor e lai?


Nope, wouldn't try it


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Unfortunately there's not any great options (that I know of) unless you're willing to pay $25. Only free one I know is the Indian key "ramp". More of a beach on the side of the road. Just don't get caught there midday on a weekend. Ridiculous scene.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Godzuki86 said:


> Ok. You guys helped me out last year with a good ramp in Largo (carribean club).
> 
> This year I am heading to Islamorada. Is there a good ramp in islamorada somewhere?


If your spending time in the Keys some of the hotels have have private ramps. We love staying at La Jolla. They have their own private ramp and docks. Well worth it IMHO.


----------



## Flats Tanley (Aug 30, 2015)

Godzuki86 said:


> Ok. You guys helped me out last year with a good ramp in Largo (carribean club).
> 
> This year I am heading to Islamorada. Is there a good ramp in islamorada somewhere?



I just got back from a week in lower matecumbe key (Isalmorada) and I launched my skiff at sea bird marina mm 69.5 on long key which was a 3 mile trip back to the house near MM 74 bay side. I put in on Friday and pulled out the following Saturday $16 each time since it was many days apart. They are closed on Tuesday's I think and at 5PM sharp every other day. I was able to load up on some bait there as well. Some big tarpon swimming around in their basin and just outside too. They are located about 1/2 mile down from Fiesta Key RV park which has a ramp but it's only open to campers now. Indian Key Fill ramp as the others said is dicey at best and I would only use it at high tide. If you are renting a house check with the owner, the HOA may have a private ramp or one of the neighbors might have one you can use if you ask nicely. A few houses on the street we were on had ramps but no one was home on Friday and I wanted to fish.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Godzuki86 said:


> Ok. You guys helped me out last year with a good ramp in Largo (carribean club).
> 
> This year I am heading to Islamorada. Is there a good ramp in islamorada somewhere?


Founders Park has boat ramps. Islamorada residents use the boat ramps at no charge. I think Non residents pay $10 to launch a boat. There is parking for your trailer during the day but no overnight trailer parking. The closest boat ramps to Founders Park are at Smugglers Cover (bayside ) and Holiday Isle (ocean side). Holiday Isle charges non guests $25 to launch a boat and is located at mile marker 84.5.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I launch at Indian Key, but on weekends midday, it can be ridiculous. I love staying at the Kon Tiki as they have a private ramp in the same basin as world wide sportsman. There's also a boat ramp by the BTT building (is that still there?), but there's no parking. You can launch there for free, but need to find somewhere to park. I have launched there when I stayed at the Islander Resort, I ran the skiff over to the Lorelei nearby, and my buddy had to park the truck back at the Islander, and walk over to the Lorelei. The ramp is free, and a decent ramp you can access at any time. Works out good if you want to just launch a skiff and take the truck back to wherever you're staying and have someone run the skiff to the hotel, etc.


----------



## game on (Mar 12, 2016)

If you are staying in upper part of Islamorada there is also Harry Harris Park on the Ocean side in Tavernier.


----------

